# Where can I buy Fruit fly colonies?



## Hever (Jul 6, 2008)

And extra mix of food to keep them alive?

I found some sites but I don't know which are trustworthy or not.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 6, 2008)

Hever said:


> And extra mix of food to keep them alive?I found some sites but I don't know which are trustworthy or not.


it would help if you told us where you live  uk or us?


----------



## Venom (Jul 6, 2008)

The U.S., I though people would look at my location -_-

I didn't know I was signed out and wondered why it asked for a confirming number thing and my name.

This is the first tiem I posted since a while because my computer broke.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try reptilefoods.com or ebay.com for the Fruit Flies

And then go to sciencekit.com for the Drosophillia media


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 6, 2008)

:lol: Try me, Try me, and pay for 1 shipping!


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 7, 2008)

Petco? Petsmart? Ask around the pet shops and aquaria (is that plural for aquarium?). When you get it, make a culture for it so more can grow.


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2008)

grubco.com, wormman.com, carolina.com, mantisplace, etc. I could go on and on. Go to google and type in fruit flies for sale. Or if you have to have them now petco but their cultures usually suck. I get mine from carolina.com becuase they also sell the medium.


----------



## TMD4 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hever said:


> And extra mix of food to keep them alive?I found some sites but I don't know which are trustworthy or not.


I just joined the forum, so you probably already found a source, but petco actually sells fruit flies and growing medium.


----------



## kamakiri (Aug 21, 2008)

TimmoD4 said:


> I just joined the forum, so you probably already found a source, but petco actually sells fruit flies and growing medium.


I find the little petco jars difficult to use without squashing several when I put the foam plug back in...and they aren't always in stock in the stores. Well, at least not the last time I needed to buy.


----------

